# Just sniped a small prize on ebay



## Cedge (Nov 1, 2007)

I spotted these engine drawings earlier today. I placed a small bid to get on the notification roster and then laid in wait for the final moments of the auction. Patience paid off.  Actually I only wanted the details on the governor design for future reference, but the engine drawings were there too..  Check out http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120175921245 

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 1, 2007)

What a cheapskate, your nearly as bad as me.

John


----------



## Cedge (Nov 1, 2007)

Bogmiester...
That's Mister Cheapskate to you, sir....LOL . I am a trained professional, do not attempt to do the things you see here, at home. Doing so could result in public embarrassment, semi temporary incontinence or extended straight jacket confinement. 

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 1, 2007)

Too late, got the t-shirt and baseball hat.


----------

